# The box, the sale, the query, the blank, the commision.



## KimG (1 Aug 2014)

Sometime back, members may recall, I did a pair of boxes in Olive Ash, this one recently sold.








The customer was enchanted with the timber and asked if I had any more, I had one piece left that had a little figure remaining in it.






She sent me several designs but eventually settled on this one.






So the blank now looks like this:
















My customer responded to the pictures with this comment. " _Absolutely gorgeous!!!! I love it! _ " Sold!

I can't do better than that!


----------



## Dalboy (1 Aug 2014)

Now that is what you like to hear. A great looking box with some nice looking wood. Well done hope it brings in more sales


----------



## pebbles (1 Aug 2014)

It _is_ beautiful! Almost has a Tiger's Eye quality to the figuring...


----------



## CHJ (1 Aug 2014)

That's a little beauty, at least having a design brief takes away some of the sole searching about proportions, but I guess that little positive snippet did little to steady the nerves when tweaking the final beads and shoulders.


----------



## paulm (1 Aug 2014)

Lovely work and gorgeous timber, love them 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## KimG (1 Aug 2014)

CHJ":133e4dv7 said:


> That's a little beauty, at least having a design brief takes away some of the sole searching about proportions, but I guess that little positive snippet did little to steady the nerves when tweaking the final beads and shoulders.



When you know you have only one shot at it you sure are careful! 


Appreciate all the kind comments!


----------



## winemaker (1 Aug 2014)

Well done =D> the drinks are on you then


----------



## dickm (1 Aug 2014)

Brilliant.


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Aug 2014)

quote 'I can't do better than that! '

Nobody could do better than that Kim. It superb, and a lovely bit of wood.


----------



## woodfarmer (1 Aug 2014)

Again a lovely piece both in wood and workmanship. It has inspired me to try a box when I start turning again.


----------



## gregmcateer (2 Aug 2014)

Very nice.

It must be pretty small, or have you got outsized thumbs?


----------



## KimG (2 Aug 2014)

Au contraire, I have insize thumbs! 

The box is 3" wide, I think that's about the average size for a turned box isn't it? Most of the boxes I see in Ray key's book and richard Raffan's books look to be around that sort of size.


----------



## CHJ (2 Aug 2014)

KimG":1ki6dqur said:


> Au contraire, I have insize thumbs!
> 
> ...



Whatever the size a re-appraisal of *all* the images says you *Nailed* it.


----------



## Woodmonkey (2 Aug 2014)

Wow that's a beaut, stunning piece of wood and great turning


----------



## YouSpinMeRightRound (5 Aug 2014)

Very impressive. It looks like some exotic stone as much as like wood.


----------



## -Matt- (5 Aug 2014)

KimG":2trqrc5r said:


> My customer responded to the pictures with this comment. " _Absolutely gorgeous!!!! I love it! _ "




Exactly the wording I was going to use as I was scrolling 
Love seeing your work, this is no exception. Fantastic grain


----------



## EnErY (7 Aug 2014)

That's a super box as ever Kim Not surprised it sold such quality and elegance the form is nice and the turning is of your usual high standard Thanks for showing and keep getting the commissions you deserve it.
Regards
Bill


----------



## KimG (7 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the encouraging comments Matt & Bill!


----------



## boysie39 (9 Aug 2014)

Have been away for awhile and could not have had a better welcome than seeing this beautiful little box .

Fantastic piece of wood and really well turned to show its true beauty . 

Thank you for showing .


----------

